# Current Fridge-a-dor



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

This is the fridgador. I keep my daily smokes and run over from the cabinet in it.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice! You da' man.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Show off!!!!!!!!!

Be more than willing to take care of it for ya while your moving!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Now thats a nice sight...wow.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That is a beautiful sight.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice setup you have there. Looks like it's getting a little full...I'll help you by taking some of the old stock so you can add new stuff.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm always up to trade brand-new freshly made cigars for your old smelly nasty 10 year old sticks. <G>


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> I'm always up to trade brand-new freshly made cigars for your old smelly nasty 10 year old sticks. <G>


So kind of you, I may take you up on that.


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

nice
someday if i keep drinking my milk i might get that big


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

:dribble: dear odin in heaven


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice.
Does it age your cigar well in the long run?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

louistogie said:


> Very nice.
> Does it age your cigar well in the long run?


Yes, it works well. I keep cigars I am aging at the top to lessen the amount of air flow that reaches them!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

What kind of cooler is that?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> Yes, it works well. I keep cigars I am aging at the top to lessen the amount of air flow that reaches them!


Sounds great! I think im going to pick one up, thanks.


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

Where did you get those trays?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

LouZava said:


> What kind of cooler is that?


Its made by Danby! Its a 28 ct. wine fridge!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

siepattu said:


> Where did you get those trays?


You can buy them at a lot of places on-line including barginhumidors.com anf heartfelt.


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> You can buy them at a lot of places on-line including barginhumidors.com anf heartfelt.


I must be blind or stupid because I can't find them at heartfelt.:imconfused:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey, Joel.
I have a few more questions.

1 What this wine cooler called (model to)?
2 How hight does the temp go?
3 Are you using beads?


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That thing looks awesome.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

louistogie said:


> Hey, Joel.
> I have a few more questions.
> 
> 1 What this wine cooler called (model to)?
> ...


It is a danby, i am not sure of the model. The temp goes up to 65 and I use beads and a cigar oasis. The system works great...I love it!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Hey, Joel.
> I have a few more questions.
> 
> 1 What this wine cooler called (model to)?
> ...


Ha Ha, You need that shit......115


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

your fridgador is fuller than mine


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> It is a danby, i am not sure of the model. The temp goes up to 65 and I use beads and a cigar oasis. The system works great...I love it!!!


Thanks a lot bro!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Bumping this thread because I amn thinking about pulling the trigger on this

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11203647&whse=BC&topnav=&browse=&lang=en-US&s=1

The problem is that it looks like them temperature range is too low.

Cooling range 6-14○ C / 42.8-57.2○ F

How are you guys all keeping your temperature in the 65 to 70 degree range ?

Also, are the racks that come in it for wine bottles easily removed ?

I need some help here.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Wingfan13 said:


> Bumping this thread because I amn thinking about pulling the trigger on this
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11203647&whse=BC&topnav=&browse=&lang=en-US&s=1
> 
> ...


Mine has a setting up to 67 degrees. The shelves move easly out. All you need to do is pick one up, clean it out, humidify it and stock it up. If your house sits at 68-70 you don't really even need the fridge to run. If you ahve any other quetions let me know.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great setup


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice. Seems more and more Fridge-a-dor is the way to go.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Wingfan just make sure its a thermo electric one (fan motor keeps it cool) and not one with a condensor couse the condensor will actually pull the humidity out


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Bumping this thread because I amn thinking about pulling the trigger on this
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11203647&whse=BC&topnav=&browse=&lang=en-US&s=1
> 
> ...


Hey Jon,
I would do a quick search on Ebay just to make sure you couldn't get it cheaper.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Hey Jon,
> I would do a quick search on Ebay just to make sure you couldn't get it cheaper.


I actually did find a bunch on ebay that I am looking at. I am thinking this is the way I want to go, I am just worried about shelving and the temperature.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

To go along with John's question, what is the minimum temperature you can safely keep you cigars at assuming the humidity is correct? My Fridgeador is at 60-61 degrees and I'm thinking of unplugging it...


----------

